# 2020 Woodstream Open House



## Phred (Jan 15, 2020)

A few pictures from the Woodstream Orchids open house this year. Lots of Phrags this year.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. I would love to visit their Greenhouse some day.


----------



## abax (Jan 15, 2020)

I should never visit that greenhouse. I'd spend
myself into a coma! Thank you for the photos.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 16, 2020)

It was a fun time. I grabbed a few things ^_^.


----------



## KateL (Jan 22, 2020)

I would love to go, too! The pictures are great!!


----------



## abax (Jan 24, 2020)

O.K. now you have to tell what "few things" you
left the open house with...don't hold back while
I drool.


----------



## Phred (Jan 25, 2020)

All Paphs... 
2 acmodontum in bud
1 wenshenense in bud
1 nivium in bud 
1 fowlii (coloratum)
1 Braemii
1 villosum aureus
And a compot of a green Maudiae type


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 25, 2020)

2 boxes. About 40 plants . 2 flasks. Geez....


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 25, 2020)

One plant (division)
PHRAG besseae flavum ‘Broadwaters’ AM/AOS
I’ve drooled over this since I saw it in Richmond last Feb.


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 26, 2020)

nice pick i've not seen him exhibit that yet... it's great when one plant comes into focus, and the rest, although nice, fade in comparison... a very Zen moment....


----------



## KateL (Jan 26, 2020)

I’m soooo jealous.
I have a mail order pending with Bill, but I need to be patient.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 30, 2020)

Paph St Swithin 'Crystelle' fcc/aos, Paph Crystelle 'Krull Smith' am/aos, and two flasks of Paph tranlienianum Weitas creek hcc/aos x Minion #12 am/aos ( a collaborative breeding effort between Bill and me)


----------

